# Tarot reading for NFs



## Embers (Jun 28, 2012)

I'd like to get one if you aren't too behind.


----------



## Inveniet (Aug 21, 2009)

@Skum

1. Seven of swords








Someone is doing something they shouldn't do. It is hidden and dishonourable.
Dishonourable to who? By what standard?
What would happen if it was found out? Is there a need to hide?
What you don't know don't hurt you. 
Or is it just that the potential hurt increase the longer it is hidden.
Hurtful to whom? Who hurts who?
Are we responsible for each others hurts?

2. Ten of wands








It is a burden and a struggle this hidden business.
Who carry the load? Why can't others share the burden?
Is the hurt of the one hiding comparable to the hurt spared others?
How long must the burden be kept?

3. Two of wands








There is a lot of originality under the surface, some shines trough but most are not known,
not by the original in question either. This originality has great potential for personal power.
Power corrupts. But what is corrupted? Is it not the established order that is warped by power.
The originality sweep the established away and it's adherents cry out against the corruption of their ways. 
Their ways. The old way. The old must be corrupted for the new to enter.

4. Seven of wands








Old convictions and past transgressions run deep, this is only a continuation.
How many battles has been endured, how many battles lie ahead?
Aggression is power manifested raw. It is the least subtle way of going for a goal.
It can be effective, but as we all know from the past it calls upon the attention of all your foes.
And if one is not careful the alliance against your cause grows into a mighty impenetrable host.
The past teaches that subtlety is off the essence when you stand alone.

5. Three of wands








At the forefront is exploration, what new realms lie out there unexplored.
Who is ready to lead boldly into those new realms?
To face the dangers of the unknown in a hope for change.
Who is the pioneer and who is the deadlock?

6. Seven of pentacles








In the future there may be reward. Or is it just feedback that need assessment?
Feedback holds it's own reward as it is the basis of knowledge and wisdom.
You do well to honour all feedback, they are the bricks of you palace.
Every feedback discarded is another missed opportunity to further your cause.

7. Two of swords








There is a stalemate. Have you not convinced yourself?
How can you sway others with what can't even sway you?
Hypocrisy starts small and grows, make sure you believe firmly before pressing on with any agenda.
Are your house built on sand ground or a rocky mountain.
The coming storm don't care about or give quarters to the unprepared.

8. Ten of swords








Your preparations have given you the image of the fallen.
No one knows what is coming from that end, the surprise may be great.
Is it too great a contrast?
In a world of unchanging conventions a sudden change is viewed like a fire,
and it is put out like the fire it is perceived to be.
To boil a frog you raise the temperature slowly and it will never know it before it is too late.

9. The hanged man








In every change there must be sacrifice, are you ready to pay the cost demanded?
You need to let go before you can sacrifice, clutching with all your might will only prolong the inevitable.
Turn things on their head and ask yourself if you would accept what you sacrifice if it was given to you.

10. The star








In the end your hopes and inspirations will drive you far.
Be generous with your wealth, and you will find serenity.


----------



## Inveniet (Aug 21, 2009)

@_Razare_

1. Five of swords








Someone has taken something that isn't their to take and are flaunting it openly.
There is pure selfishness in the wind and it is not well received.
Yet no one has stepped up to challenge.
How can this be?

2. Four of pentacles








Someone have something they treasure highly. Or is it already lost?
It was clutched so tightly, but where is it now?
Change has arrived in an spectacle of conflict.
Who will prevail and who will have to slink back into the shadows?
Is jealousy and hate all that is left to clutch?

3. Two of wands








Underneath it all it is about who can muster the biggest personal force.
This is a new game with new rules, authorities are sadly missing.
Is this a pure anarchy? Or is there still some semblance of order?
When the game is new and the rules unknown, the bold one have the most to win.
The timid sit back and observe while the bold one claim the spoils for them self.
Once the timid finally understand the borders are drawn and the once in permanent power are the once with no scruples.
Is this a dictatorship? Or are there some traces of democracy left?

4. King of wands








Charisma has been a big factor up until now, inspiring others give the inspirer a have share in each inspired souls power.
The larger the crowd the larger the power base, still inspiration only last so long, soon the iron will cool again
and momentum will be lost. Will this temporary power be used for good or for bad?

5. Three of swords








From the perspective of hearts these are bloody times.
Who's hearts have been trampled? Are the damage irreparable?
Trust is long gone and emotions run stale. How can trust be regained?
Stale emotions are the breeding ground for everything base.
Is this a healthy place to stay?

6. Seven of wands








Balance must be regained. What is lacking from the mix to turn the tide?
Health is a fragile thing on many levels, without the right conditions it cannot thrive.
Healing is sorely needed for many. Are there any healers around?

7. The devil








Hopelessness clouds your judgement. From where does this ignorance stem?
It it the material clutch that have you so drugged down?
Slumbering like a baby in it's cradle, bound in by walls for you apparent safety.
Safety from reality. Are you not ready to handle the truth?
Do you like a child need parental supervision? Who is the parent?
Do the so called parent have you best interest in mind? Are you getting duped?

8. Seven of wands








Others see your potential aggression. Is this why they bind you?
From what are you chains forged? Can you see them or are they too well hidden?
Are you in a matrix where you senses don't count any more?
You have the will to fight, but your opponent has is bound you and hidden himself.
Who are your real opponent?

9. Two of pentacles








You need flexibility and space to move that is key. Where can you find it?
Do you need to change something that is not obvious to begin with?
Sometimes the answer is hiding right under our nose.
Maybe your eyes are deceiving you and you need to complement with touch to discover what is really there.
Test your surroundings, find the reality of things, make it into a game to keep morale up.

10. Eight of swords








You confusion and lack of mobility runs deep. In such situations and inch of more room is a victory to be celebrated.
Do not be to hard on yourself, you are doing the best you can with the circumstances you are put in.
Make a goal to increase your range of motion every day.
In the end you will be free of those chains.


----------



## Inveniet (Aug 21, 2009)

PM reserved.

01:01 PM


----------



## Inveniet (Aug 21, 2009)

@mushr00m

1. Four of pentacles








Something is possessed and not shared, why this lack of generosity?
Who controls and who is left out? Is there any hope for change?
If you love accumulation, gain and increase every day,
thief’s and robbers will be waiting just to take it all away.
How long can this separation of ownership go on? Without consequences that is.

2. Ten of cups








Is it joy that isn't shared? Or maybe peace?
Is a place in the happy group denied? 
Isolation is the ultimate defeat and contact the ultimate prize.
How long before the illusion break and someone does something over the top to get attention.
Is it worth it for either party?
How can the gap be bridged?

3. King of wands








Under the surface inspiration and charisma exacts a heavy influence.
Are they used as a force for good? What are the dynamic?
Who sways who?

4. Queen of wands








Some positive force is waning in the past, someone have lost their self assurance.
How come? Is it temporary or is the attractiveness gone for good?
Where can new energy be found? 
Is this really a situation of scarcity or is it only in the mind?

5. Ace of wands








On the forefront there is a lot of seemingly positive traits.
Are they really effective knowing what is going on underneath?
Should this activity be postponed until the real issue has been handles.
Who stands on tiptoes topples and who runs ahead soon loses speed.
Be sure to have your centre of gravity back in place before trying to move heavy loads.

6. Knight of wands








In the future there is potential for regaining the zest for life,
but if the basics isn't handled you may just end up overcompensating and looking like a jerk.
The line between confident and cocky is really thin, be sure to be balanced in yourself.

7. Ace of pentacles








If the practical issues are down path this isn't an issue at all.
Use any material advantages you have to create space for yourself to fix other issues.
Things and money isn't all, but they can make your problem solving more comfortable.
If this is an issue too then it might be an easier place to start than attacking the sphere where you are run down head on.

8. Eight of pentacles








The world needs to see that you can put in an effort. Still not every preparation should be telegraphed.
Do your bit and pay extra attention to important details, you can't really be too careful about certain sticking points.
If you put in effort now the big things will seem like a breeze.

9. Page of swords








In the end you need mental fortitude. Find space to create a surplus if you have to.
If your usual environments can't support your needs, you have to get creative and think outside the box.
Where can you get what you need mentally, emotionally and physically to charge yourself up?
Be smart, change before change changes you.

10. The hanged man








In the end you will have to let go of some old notions, things aren't always as they seem.
What may seem bad is actually a gift if you only can quit being negative cause your unreal ideal didn't pan out.
Reassess the situation, you have so many options it is ridiculous.


----------



## Inveniet (Aug 21, 2009)

@Aquarian

1. Six of swords








There is an ongoing journey, how did it start?
Where are we headed? To distant lands or back to the start?
Look at the map I hope you haven’t lost your way.
Signposts are everywhere, but are they true?
Who made them and what for? Their agenda might conflict with yours.

2. The hierophant








There is a clash of beliefs. Do you allies believe the same as you?
Who is friend and who is foe, is determined by a whim of the mind.
Where did this information come from? Are the source true?
The gap between data and wisdom is like a 1000 miles of desert.
Who are wise and who are not? Are there any wisdom left?

3. Six of pentacles








Fame and shame are equal and so are gain and loss.
Who is the wise man and who is the fool?
Are they one and the same?
How can you know where wisdom stops and folly begin?
Are there any wise men or fools at all?
Who are you today? 
The underlying pattern holds the answer you are looking for.

4. Four of cups








The time for apathy is coming to a close.
Now is the time to get your bearings and act.
Any action that moves forward count, do not discount yourself.
Though deluding yourself with token action is not progress.

5. Seven of wands








On the forefront are the conflicts that are believed to come.
Does conflict even need to be. 
What is the point of wisdom if it ends in a massacre?
Surely you know what to do. The answer is simple and more attractive than any vain glory gained in battle.
Prepare your defences so you don't have to fight, no one picks a fight with a super power.

6. Ace of swords








The mental realm holds the key to success in the future.
Be smarter than all the rest and nothing can foil your plans.
Remember that this isn't about what is apparent, but coming from the place of least resistance.
Attack where the enemy don't expect you and they will surrender at once.
The one with a clear head holds all the cards.

7. Temperance








This is a time for balancing you assets and combining them in novel ways.
The new conquers the static every time. Change is a law of nature.
Every time you encounter resistance know that you ally is no wimp.
With such forces assembled on your side, who would dare challenge?

8. The devil








Still the world of bondage lies thick over the lands.
In this land all hope are seemingly gone. Do you loose your spirit?
Have you been tricked by the delusions of materialism?
When you live in the land of the damned, it is easy to believe you are damned too.

9. Ace of cups








Do not forget love, just because you are in a conflict you don't need to descend into hate.
Show compassion toward your foes, their fate may be harsher than your.
Use your intuition to see their side of the issue. 
Can the key to your victory lie in alleviating some of their suffering.
Why are they fighting to begin with?

10. Four of pentacles








There is much to be done, many foes that cling to power.
Though they are many they are all really weak, they are fearful men, clasping shadows and vain dreams.
Be careful you thread on dreams, do bring your sympathy with you, not every battle need to end in sorrow.


----------



## Inveniet (Aug 21, 2009)

@Coldspot

1. Seven of pentacles








Rewards are always nice, especially when you do not expect them.
But rewards you don't feel you deserve is easily lost.
Hard earned rewards are carefully managed.
How hard have you worked for what you have got?
Who has not worked hard?

2. Nine of cups








We kinda want it all don't we.
And without effort, winning the lottery would be swell.
More cake please! 
I can still fit a few in my pockets I think...and if need be I can bring the car, it has a big trunk.
Yet in the end how gratifying is the things that come unbidden.
How long can you stuff your face before you throw up?
Who have eyes that don't get full, even though the stomach is bursting...

3. The emperor








There is a need for regulation, though none seem to notice.
Greed can be blinding... 
Who are in a position to regulate?
Who are not?
Have anyone left their post?

4. Ace of cups








There was no lack of good intentions in the beginning.
Where did we loose our way?
Corruption have entered, unbidden. Or was it invited?
Who sent the invitation? 
Can the party be stopped before it gets out of hand?

5. Nine of pentacles








Refinement is at the forefront of the agenda. How noble a pursuit.
When greed is refined...
How noble is that? 
Every day a new cake is baked, this consumption is efficient and fast.
Who is enabling this business to continue?
Where does the incentive to quicken the pace come from?

6.Ten of cups








Everybody is driving toward a future of joy! Abundance is everywhere.
Or is it all a pipe dream. An excuse to indulge in reckless behaviour.
The dreamers cannot see, cause they are asleep.
Who will wake them?
Do they sleep too deep?

7. King of wands








The forces of good is at your service, you really have it all at the tip of your finger.
Influence and charisma, all can be deployed at once.
But they are busy, fighting mirages. Ghosts are hunted with a fanatic zeal.
How long before the general comes to his senses?
Call off the spectre hunt.

9. Six of wands








The only thing that matters now is a real triumph in a real battle.
Only when battle is joined can morale improve.
Who is the enemy?
What is the target?
When can you attack?

10. Eight of swords








Still here we are bound up and blindfolded.
What a sorry state, and yet the knots are tied by a four year old and the blindfold is easy to see trough.
In the end you have to realize that to resign yourself to such a silly bind, cannot be seriously contemplated.
You could free yourself in your sleep, if you just to came to your senses.


----------



## Inveniet (Aug 21, 2009)

@_Embers_

1. Knight of cups








So here we are. A refined person. How refined is too refined?
Romantic views have come and gone. Or where they overemotional rambles?
Imagination have played a role. Or was it only flights of fancy?
Sensitivity have blended with the outer world. Or was it just a temperamental way to went?
Introspection can find many treasures. If only it can keep from introverting too far.
Where does the dividing line go?
Are there balance or have you descended into chaos?

2. Three of pentacles








Have the plan been followed? Are the result competent?
Someone must have had oversight.
Where is the documentation? Surely someone is responsible. Right?
Who else was involved. This must have been a team effort.
You didn't crawl all this way on your own, did you?

3. Ace of pentacles








The servant has been busy getting it all to work while the master slumbers in his chair.
Payment is ridicule and punishment for not having done more.
How the servant toils, there have been rebellions before and more are to come.
Why can't the master help or at least praise the poor servant?

4. Three of wands








Great discoveries where made in the past.
Are we resting on our laurels? Are there not more to discover?
Have the servant been left the task of exploring?
With such a work load, there won't be explored past the first doorstep.
Where is the leadership of the master?
The brilliant general who charged forth into unknown realms.
Has his foresight waned?

5. Page of wands








The potential is still there. The inertia is not fully in place.
Be all you can be and take action, it shouldn't be a surprise.
This isn't old news. We have heard it all before and have become jaded.
Jade is static, jade doesn't move. Oh how simple and meaningless and existence jade has.
Melt the jade with fires of a deep passion, let it flow once again.

6. Seven of wands








Channel your passion and let it loose aggressively onto the world.
There is no need to hold back. Even the servant will forget about rebellion.
A kingdom divided will not last long, unite yourself behind one banner.
Do not let your inner divide stand in the way of your convictions.

7. The hermit








Stop and right there. Going back to slumber are we?
Still looking within for answers? Well the servant is right there, talk to him.
Let him have a piece of your mind. Maybe you should have a piece of his mind too?
If you have to look for guidance, then look no further. Your servant have all the answers.

8. The star








When you are ready to look outside, then look to the stars.
Shoot for them with all your hopes and dreams.
Who can inspire you? Who can you inspire?
Be generous! And you will be shown generosity.
Serenity awaits, you have waited long enough.

9. Ten of swords








Still to get to the top you have to realize that you define the bottom.
This sea of unconscious has no depth. It is endless.
You could dive for an eternity and still end up nowhere.
Declare bottom and rise again. Enough is enough.

10. Queen of cups








In the end you will get many inner gifts. And they are all from your now happy servant.
He praises his master for his wisdom and grants him many spiritual and psychic gifts.
From these new love can flow, and tender feelings can open hearts.


----------



## snowflake12345 (Jan 28, 2013)

i'd like a tarot reading please on the thread.


----------



## Aquarian (Jun 17, 2012)

@hornet, thank you.

I'm surprised by the effect on me and this happened with three separate reads. Trying to take in what you posted for me has a feeling of standing on illusory ground - inner-ear-nausea-from-unbalanced-world sort of thing. The source of the feeling (the locus of the illusory ground) is the cards or process of the cards rather than something in or near me. I didn't expect that at all! I don't know if Tarot is not for me or if there is some other process underground, but wow.


----------



## gwennylou (Jun 19, 2009)

I'd love a reading if you're still doing them!


----------



## gatsby (Sep 6, 2012)

I'd be interested as well if you're not terribly swamped. :happy:


----------



## Inveniet (Aug 21, 2009)

Aquarian said:


> @_hornet_, thank you.
> 
> I'm surprised by the effect on me and this happened with three separate reads. Trying to take in what you posted for me has a feeling of standing on illusory ground - inner-ear-nausea-from-unbalanced-world sort of thing. The source of the feeling (the locus of the illusory ground) is the cards or process of the cards rather than something in or near me. I didn't expect that at all! I don't know if Tarot is not for me or if there is some other process underground, but wow.


The tarot can be likened to a mirror. 
It shows you nothing more than what you yourself bring before it!


----------



## Aquarian (Jun 17, 2012)

hornet said:


> The tarot can be likened to a mirror.
> It shows you nothing more than what you yourself bring before it!


That may be the theory but in this case was not the actual reality. There is an interaction with another energy - not simply me alone in a room with a mirror. You may not be aware of some assumptions and aspects of the energy you (or whatever you draw on to do this) bring into the process. 

Anyway, I think it would be useful to post the conversation you initiated on my visitors wall here:

@_hornet_ wrote: 


> Remember my opening statement in that thread. Im a fire type and have come to heat water types. If you feel you are turning to steam then you might have become too hot. Cool yourself. The NTs can provide a gentle breeze.


I replied:



> @_hornet_, your statements about heat and cool don't resonate at all with my experience. Your Tarot cards didn't feel warm or hot to me and I most certainly did NOT feel like I was turning to steam. The cards' messages felt, to be more blunt, mildly sickening at the gut level - as if they are an illusion of ground rather than ground itself. Illusion versus real has nothing to do with temperature.
> 
> Anyway, the good thing about this experience for me is that I recognized the problem - and didn't take the material into myself while telling myself it would be a good challenge and that the wrongness I felt wasn't necessarily real. So I do appreciate the experience and your time/energy. Thank you.


----------



## Inveniet (Aug 21, 2009)

Aquarian said:


> That may be the theory but in this case was not the actual reality. There is an interaction with another energy - not simply me alone in a room with a mirror. You may not be aware of some assumptions and aspects of the energy you (or whatever you draw on to do this) bring into the process.
> 
> Anyway, I think it would be useful to post the conversation you initiated on my visitors wall here:
> 
> ...


I see...
This day is a day for feedback in droves.

I'm aware of my own energy in this process.
I add and form interpretation on what aspect of the theme the card represent should be weighted.
I try to assume as little as possible, cause I can't know anything specific.

My metaphors didn't hit the target unfortunately. Fire is supposed to be SP and water NF.
Fire makes water into steam, it was ment in respect.
Sorry, if I caused undue distress in any way.

I won't debate MBTI/Tarot theory with you here as that would derail the thread, hence the wall post.


----------



## Elizindrhythm (Mar 30, 2012)

@hornet...

I just want to thank you for being kind enough to do this. It is very sweet of you to offer your services up like that, especially considering the emotional energy it takes to do a reading. I never became good at giving readings to others because of that emotional investment - at the time I was a really, really unhealthy 9w1 (see: level 10, the Ghost). 

(I became overly invested in astrology/tarot/other predictive forms and had to give them up to learn to listen to my own inner knowing. Part of the 9 charm... :wink: But now I'm regaining some interest because I've connected to my true self and am letting her take the lead.) 

I'm sorry I've missed the boat, but even so, I just wanted you to know that this was really a cool thing to do and that it is appreciated.


----------



## Inveniet (Aug 21, 2009)

Elizindrhythm said:


> @_hornet_...
> 
> I just want to thank you for being kind enough to do this. It is very sweet of you to offer your services up like that, especially considering the emotional energy it takes to do a reading. I never became good at giving readings to others because of that emotional investment - at the time I was a really, really unhealthy 9w1 (see: level 10, the Ghost).
> 
> ...


Thanks for the kind words. ^_ ^

The thread hasn't ended. I've just had a lot on my plate lately.
I've gotten a bit stuck on progress here, hopefully I can get going again.
I'll see what I can do afterwards.


----------



## Vengeance (Feb 1, 2013)

Please, me.


----------



## Agape (Jan 22, 2012)

Humor me  when you have the time. To see what kind of cards and message from the great beyond I get ;p.


----------



## Issmene (Jun 8, 2012)

I would like one if that's still possible


----------

